# Predator 3500 inverter generator



## Huntdoug21 (Aug 5, 2020)

I have had this predator 3500 inverter all summer. It’s been working great, just 1 issue. Have pushed the tank strainer in the tank for the second time while fueling. Does anyone know where I get get a replacement strainer? This one is trash now.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

harbor freight parts
Harbor Freight Parts
Call a Harbor Freight Parts Specialist at 1-800-444-3353 to place your order.


----------



## Huntdoug21 (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

any time!

you might want to make a list of spare parts like air filter and order a spare as well.
save the shipping!

keep plenty of oil and at least 2-4 extra spark plugs on hand for each gen if you are running more than one.
think 2-3 years worth of spare parts just in case this new lock down shuts off parts from over seas.

even a spare gen set is a great idea!


----------



## Fgreenough (9 mo ago)

Huntdoug21 said:


> I have had this predator 3500 inverter all summer. It’s been working great, just 1 issue. Have pushed the tank strainer in the tank for the second time while fueling. Does anyone know where I get get a replacement strainer? This one is trash now.


This just happened to me this weekend. My first weekend actually using the generator for the first time. How did you fish yours out of the gas tank and get it back up through the gas fill opening? Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Fgreenough said:


> This just happened to me this weekend. My first weekend actually using the generator for the first time. How did you fish yours out of the gas tank and get it back up through the gas fill opening? Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


You can use a tool like this to fish it out: 



Amazon.com



If the strainer is still undamaged from the initial trauma, you may be able to squeeze it out and reuse it. Otherwise, prepare for the worst. They're cheap to replace so even if you rip it up getting it out, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Fgreenough (9 mo ago)

Got it out! Long needle nose and a screw driver. Appears to be in good enough condition to reuse. Sets back in the hole nicely. Thanks!


----------



## Deanna D (4 mo ago)

OrlyP said:


> You can use a tool like this to fish it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New here! But, this happened to me today. Is it safe to run with that strainer loose in there? I thought it might be easier to find once gas level is down.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

It shouldn't cause a problem if you run it with the strainer in the tank. Yeah, just fish it out when the gas level gets lower.


----------

